# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Any regular pot smokers on here

## LucidFreedoM

That smoke marijuana on a regular basis, like everyday, and still get consistent lucids?

I just cant seem to remember ANYTHING nowadays, and Ive been blazing quite a bit.Its like, if I smoke at all during the day, I wont remember my dreams that night. It sucks, because its seeming like Im going to have to make a decision regarding which one to do..unless I can find a way to do both.

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

Alot of smokers here, and they all share your problem.

Pot is bad for dreams, we have already discussed this.

Try searching!

----------


## LucidFreedoM

I really want to get over this tho..I have seen posts DISCUSSING it, but none of them ever talk about OVERCOMING this..they just seem to all accept it as fact

Maybe improving dream recall would help? But how can I improve dream recall without having dreams? Is there a way

----------


## TunaSammich

Sorry, unless you are from Beyond Dreaming, it IS something that cannot be overcome (In most cases). Chemicals > Willpower...

[edit] Okay, that was a bit douche-y. Obviously chemicals can be overcome, otherwise people wouldn't be able to quit smoking. Just... most people find it difficult to overcome this particular handicap. It's better to just not smoke weed if you really want to lucid.

----------


## Tweek

lol yea, smoking weed doesn't help.  even though my best LD so far was late saturday morning after being up all night smoking.

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

It is an extremely hard thing to overcome, is what we are trying to say.  You can't have your cake and eat it too, I guess.

----------


## Pride

i used to smoke pot on a daily bases, about a ounce every 4 days
my recall was complete shit, and i only got lucids when i was out of pot

iv quit for about a month now and my recall is god mode, just like it was before i started

its really pretty cool, least i got something out of quiting

----------


## Speesh

Its possible, but far more difficult than regular recall, which in my opinion is very hard in itself. I'd say go with the dreaming, just cause its cheaper.  :tongue2:

----------


## Nerte

...and _they_ say weed is not bad...

----------


## Loonybin Resident

Oh man...I at the least gotta cut down then. I want godmode recall lol.

----------


## MrFantasy

> ...and _they_ say weed is not bad...



There's nothing wrong with smoking weed, it's great. One downside though is you'll have a hell of a time trying to induce lucid dreams. I recommend taking a hiatus from smoking for 3-6 months, if you can, and just focus on dreaming. Then if you want to go back to smoking at the end of it, try to smoke no more than once ever 2-3 weeks and it will have little to no effect on your dream recall.

----------


## Tweek

> There's nothing wrong with smoking weed, it's great. One downside though is you'll have a hell of a time trying to induce lucid dreams.




Welcome to the thread.

and for the record, I will never smoke once a month.  that's just redonkulous.  you might as well not smoke at all.  lol

----------


## Specialis Sapientia

Can you tell me a bit about why you smoke pot ?

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

> Welcome to the thread.
> 
> and for the record, I will never smoke once a month.  that's just redonkulous.  you might as well not smoke at all.  lol



Dreams are free.
You don't ever run out of dreams.
Your mom never finds a bag of dreams leftover in the laundry machine.
Dreams are not addictive.
Dreaming doesn't go on your poliece record.
Dreaming has no short term or long term effects.

But yea, I can tottaly see the advantages to smoking pot.

...wait, no.

----------


## Jeff777

> That smoke marijuana on a regular basis, like everyday, and still get consistent lucids?
> 
> I just cant seem to remember ANYTHING nowadays, and Ive been blazing quite a bit.Its like, if I smoke at all during the day, I wont remember my dreams that night. It sucks, because its seeming like Im going to have to make a decision regarding which one to do..unless I can find a way to do both.



What do you think when people say smoking pot causes short term memory loss?

Scroll down.












































































What do you think when people say smoking pot causes short term memory loss?

Scroll down.






























































What do you think when people say smoking pot causes short term memory loss?

----------


## KingYetiTeffa

Yeah I smoke the evil green pretty much every day, but not all the year round. So like, I'll go through periods of having weed and smoking every day and night, and then periods with no weed. 
And weed definitely screws with recall, no question about it, don't think anyone's arguing that. Buuut I have had probably just as many lucid dreams with weed as without it, for example I had 3 lucids in a night just the other night after lots of smoking. I just...barely recall anything. I'll just remember fragments of dreams where I realise I'm dreaming, and a few after details, but just lose pretty much everything else. It sucks but you gotta love that weed.

----------


## Ghost94

Stop Pot.

----------


## MrFantasy

> Welcome to the thread.
> 
> and for the record, I will never smoke once a month.  that's just redonkulous.  you might as well not smoke at all.  lol



you've obviously never met my friend mary jane.

----------


## Ryuinfinity

> Dreams are free.
> You don't ever run out of dreams.
> Your mom never finds a bag of dreams leftover in the laundry machine.
> Dreams are not addictive.
> Dreaming doesn't go on your poliece record.
> Dreaming has no short term or long term effects.
> 
> But yea, I can tottaly see the advantages to smoking pot.
> 
> ...wait, no.



Finally! Someone on this forum who sin't a druggie!

----------


## panta-rei

Again... This is not an argument of whether pot is right or wrong, dumb or smart. stay on topic please. If you want to fight it out, take it to chat or PMs.

----------


## LucidFreedoM

OK, so there might be a way around it. Last night I just set my alarm for 9am. I usually get up around 11, so when I woke up i went back to sleep, slept for an hour and had some crazy dreams. Then I went back to sleep for another hour and had some more crazy dreams. Im still kinda dream stupid where as obvious things dont alert me its a dream..yet, but hopefully thatll change..as i do reality checks more often etc

----------


## Tweek

what time did you go to bed?  mine was about 8-9am too.  went to bed about 1-2.

it was like two years ago mind you.

and no it doesn't go on your police record if you have a medical license.
and it's a misdemeanor where I live, if that.

9 more days baby.

----------


## Soldier

> Stop Pot.




*NO*

----------


## LucidFreedoM

It seems if I wake up in the morning a couple of hours before I would normally get up, I have by that time already burnt out and all the THC is out, so I remember my dreams..weird

----------


## dreamingofdreaming

> Any regular pot smokers on here
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> That smoke marijuana on a regular basis, like everyday, and still get consistent lucids?




Well I guess I'll be the caviot here  ::mrgreen:: 

I smoke pot on a daily basis, I'm one of those productive stoners....

My recall is excellent!!! My dreams are vivid, crazy and epic. For LDing I usually only WILD and I've done so after toking for WBTB and then crawling back into bed and having amazing lucids.  I've had 8 since I"ve joined a couple months ago and I haven't cut back on the reef one bit  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Suplux

I'm also a little curious about this. I smoke pot a few times a week and though I never had superb recall before, it hasn't changed much. In fact, I can remember some very vivid dreams from last night after having smoking that day. Actually, I vaped. Maybe that has something to do with it? I doubt it. 

Point is, I've never really experienced the so-called loss of recall from smoking marijuana. I mean, if I smoke literally right before bed and go to bed high, I think I struggle; however if I smoke earlier in the day and I have completely come down by the time I go to sleep, I haven't noticed a difference. 

Maybe it's all in your minds! 

Also, I just have to point this out and sorry for doing so because I know this isn't supposed to be an argument. However, to Reality is a dream - a) marijuana is not addictive, and b) it doesn't go on your police record if you don't get caught.  ::D: 

And to anyone asking why I smoke marijuana, I offer this anecdote?metaphor?:

Why does a rock climber climb rocks (recreationally)? I mean, it cost tons of money for the gear. It's dangerous in that you can fall and kill yourself! Plus, if he was doing it to get in shape, he could just go to the gym! Yet, we look in admiration at rock climbers for their skill and ability. So to answer the question, the rock climber climbs rocks not because it's safe and not because it's cheap, but because he enjoys the experience.

So why do I smoke marijuana? Well it's not cheap (relatively speaking). And although it IS safe, for some reason you guys don't seem to think so. So even if it wasn't safe, I simply enjoy the experience. Just like the rock climber, it's something I enjoy. I'm not depressed, in fact I love my life. And marijuana is just an added experience that I enjoy occasionally. 

Hopefully that makes sense; at least it does in my mind.  :wink2: 

Brandon

----------


## The Cusp

I've been smoking for as long as I've been remembering my dreams, and my recall is great.  I often have too many dreams to record.

But I recently quit for financial reasons, and my recall hasn't improved in the least.

----------


## TunaSammich

Drugs do have different effects on different people. Many have trouble with recall while smoking weed, maybe it's in their head. Maybe it's not. There is no real way to prove it.

----------


## deepsleep

Dude Just smoke pot in your dreams!
If you do that then you don't have to worry about running out you can smoke as much as you want too ahahaha.

----------


## a_dreamer

do whatever u want, there's obviously anti pot smoking 'viewer's' here edging u to stop. its a bad thing to post on this forum, to much annoying "eww pot is bad 4 u ewww" straightedge nubs (with no experience to draw from except from their mommy) laggin up the forum. as an oneironaut _and_ an '_ex_-blazer' myself, mixing both weed and dreams, don't exactly produce stable 'if you smoke pot, your recall will decrease 100% guarantee' conditions - adding to the fact, everyone's experiences are different. Yes, excessive daily blazing didn't match with good recall, but however,  on and off smoking did wonders for dreaming. Overall, I've found it neither increased nor decreased my lucid dreaming capabilities.

----------


## sheens43

> It seems if I wake up in the morning a couple of hours before I would normally get up, I have by that time already burnt out and all the THC is out, so I remember my dreams..weird




This seems like just a standard WBTB method of inducing lucid dreams, which has been the most effective way for me so far.  Sleep for a few hours, stay up for an hour, then go back to bed attempting to LD.  I've never tried it after smoking the night before though.

All I know is that when I smoke I have a very hard time remembering dreams.  Usually when I wake up in the morning I'm trying to remember what happened before I went to bed, which can be a struggle in itself, much less what I was dreaming about.

----------


## TunaSammich

I'm perfectly open about pot, it's great and even should be legalised. That is not the topic. The topic is how it relates to dreaming.

I'm going to assume the increase/decrease is psychological, believe that the pot won't effect your dreaming, see what happens. (Blazing right before bed is a waste of weed, don't do it)

----------


## Bucketheadjamz

i smoke pot regularly. 2 and 3 days ago I went to sleep somewhat still high and remembered close to (if not) nothing from my dreams. last night I went to bed sober and had my third lucid dream ever and yes, i remembered stuff. i've found that when i go to bed stoned i don't remember much of anything. i'm unsure as to whether this is a placebo or an actual effect of the weed.

----------


## Kuhnada29

I smoked 3 blunts yesterday and recalled a dream this morning. I didn't recall much, but only glimpes, probally because i didn't lay still when i woke up and keep my eyes closed.

I think the key to smoking weed and still being able to recall dreams, is stay aware. Like when your smoking, don't zone out, and go into deep thought, but pay attention to everything, use your 5 sense, and just be aware. 

If your aware in waking life, automatically you'll be more aware in dream life.

Also, i dont smoke weed daily. But every now and then.

Also, CHoline pills are Fish Pills are great for recall, and focus..and shit like that

----------


## Baphometslayer

I've had some of my craziest dreams after a weekend night of blazing up.  

But these dreams NEVER turn in to a lucid one.

----------


## Crabalocker Fishwife

I smoke a lot of pot. Like... 2-3 grams a day.

My recall used to be almost flawless, but that was when I was taking a couple hours every day to write down every little detail about my dreams that I could remember. I'd remember like 3-4 dreams a night, and more times than not at least one of those would be lucid. I was using WBTB every night too.

I don't keep a dream journal anymore 'cause I don't really have time, and my recall definitely isn't what it used to be. Usually I'll remember little bits and pieces of a dream, sometimes I'll get a really vivid dream or two. Every couple weeks I'll get a lucid if I'm lucky. I don't use WBTB anymore.

In my opinion, if you wanna have lucid dreams and smoke a lot of herb, it's completely possible. You'd have to be aggressive about it though, like write in your dream journal when you wake up every day, learn to recognize dream signs and do lots of reality checks in waking life, focus on dreaming before you go to bed, that kind of stuff. That's what I was doing and it worked well. There's always like.. supplements and stuff too, I've personally never tried that but it's probably worth looking in to.

----------


## Pride

I'm going to post in here one more time  and add that iv had a wild, or close to one after toking the bong before bed . 
also iv had lots of lucids after smoking all night.the only thing it really effects for me tbh is recall,
 and that doesn't even matter if i had a lucid. 


and everyone saying stop smoking, you honestly have no idea how good it feels
so, for thows who have never tried it just don't say it. your not gonna convince anyone.

----------


## dreamingofdreaming

^ ^

Exactly people, don't knock it until you've tried it.

I have had a WILD after a small BT, it was part of my WBTB. I continue to have LDs all the time and my recall is great.   ::mrgreen:: 

However, I do agree that for those who don't smoke regularily or who are new to pot smoking, they may struggle more with recall and getting lucid.

----------


## LucidFreedoM

To those who can smoke weed regularly and have excellent recall, did you learn to lucid dream _before_ smoking weed regularly? Or did you learn to lucid dream while smoking weed regularly, and didnt start up once you already had good recall?

----------


## TheMoon

> That smoke marijuana on a regular basis, like everyday, and still get consistent lucids?
> 
> I just cant seem to remember ANYTHING nowadays, and Ive been blazing quite a bit.Its like, if I smoke at all during the day, I wont remember my dreams that night. It sucks, because its seeming like Im going to have to make a decision regarding which one to do..unless I can find a way to do both.



Alot of people are going to tell you that pot is bad for dreaming and such, but that is partially bullshit.

Pot is only bad for you when you smoke too much of it, like the dummy who was smoking a ounce every 4 days.

You can smoke pot and have your cake too, you just have to smoke weed in moderation.

Smoke no more then a gram of it a day, and no more then 1/6 of that at any giving time. Also make sure not to smoke nothing 2-4 hours before bed. Then your dream recall will be just fine.

I've been smoking pot none stop for about the past 6 years. Up until this past January when i stopped smoking it for the most part. Ive only once in a while smoked it within the past few months. I do know for a fact now pot is most certainly not addictive at all.

----------


## dreamingofdreaming

Agreed ^ ^   ::mrgreen:: 





> To those who can smoke weed regularly and have excellent recall, did you learn to lucid dream _before_ smoking weed regularly? Or did you learn to lucid dream while smoking weed regularly, and didnt start up once you already had good recall?



I've always had excellent recall all my life.  I started smoking pot about 7 years ago and started smoking regularily about 3 years ago. My recall never decreased, I continue to get SP and I got into lucid dreaming (with great success) about 3 months ago, while never decreasing the pot smokage.

It's about moderation and not succumbing to the stereotypical lazy ass "stoner" lifestyle. Or, like mentioned above, not smoking excessive amounts. 
After all, it's a medicinal herb people!

----------


## Sang

I smoke pot on a dialy basis and I LD just fine.  ::o:

----------


## Lucid fanatic

Ha the only reason i don't smoke pot is because  of self discipline and being a hypocrit and all that. I used to be ill informed and what, and i always said i'd never do em, then a drug informer came to the school and basically encouraged us all to do drugs lol, but again, i don't do em for personal reasons.

----------


## High Hunter

> And to anyone asking why I smoke marijuana, I offer this anecdote?metaphor?:
> 
> Why does a rock climber climb rocks (recreationally)? I mean, it cost tons of money for the gear. It's dangerous in that you can fall and kill yourself! Plus, if he was doing it to get in shape, he could just go to the gym! Yet, we look in admiration at rock climbers for their skill and ability. So to answer the question, the rock climber climbs rocks not because it's safe and not because it's cheap, but because he enjoys the experience.
> 
> So why do I smoke marijuana? Well it's not cheap (relatively speaking). And although it IS safe, for some reason you guys don't seem to think so. So even if it wasn't safe, I simply enjoy the experience. Just like the rock climber, it's something I enjoy. I'm not depressed, in fact I love my life. And marijuana is just an added experience that I enjoy occasionally. 
> 
> Hopefully that makes sense; at least it does in my mind. 
> 
> Brandon



This is an excellent analogy Brandon.  And to push it one step farther for the ones that think marijuana makes you so stupid...

I know this really stupid group of guys who smoke marijuana before they go rock climbing.  They've accomplished their best climbs while they were HIGH.  *cough*  :wink2: 

Ganja will make you lazy and stupid if you let it.  If you don't, it will make you live life perfectly normally, however you will pay more attention to the beautiful small details of the world around you, so beware! (Sorry I know this is not a debate!)  All I'm saying is, even if you smoke and put effort into LD'ing, you can still  be successful.

I agree with the concept of fuzzy recall upon smoking right before going to bed, personally.  The only way I can dream when I go to bed high, is to wake up in the morning and go back to sleep.  Then I am flooded with dreams.  If I smoke all day and go to bed almost sober though, I will dream all night long.

And yes...quitting makes your recall rate pretty High.  ::D:

----------


## Dream scaper

Quote: "And to anyone asking why I smoke marijuana, I offer this anecdote?metaphor?:

Why does a rock climber climb rocks (recreationally)? I mean, it cost tons of money for the gear. It's dangerous in that you can fall and kill yourself! Plus, if he was doing it to get in shape, he could just go to the gym! Yet, we look in admiration at rock climbers for their skill and ability. So to answer the question, the rock climber climbs rocks not because it's safe and not because it's cheap, but because he enjoys the experience".
..................................................

As someone who has tried rock-climbing and does not do/take pot, I have to say that this is a lousy anology. When you rock-climb you get a sense of achievement, because you've just done something that is very physically straining, and very dangerous. This is part of natural high. On the other hand, you choose to sit around on your arses and get absolutely off your heads, as some kind of cheap high. Case Closed!

----------


## Tranquil Toad

> Quote: "And to anyone asking why I smoke marijuana, I offer this anecdote?metaphor?:
> 
> Why does a rock climber climb rocks (recreationally)? I mean, it cost tons of money for the gear. It's dangerous in that you can fall and kill yourself! Plus, if he was doing it to get in shape, he could just go to the gym! Yet, we look in admiration at rock climbers for their skill and ability. So to answer the question, the rock climber climbs rocks not because it's safe and not because it's cheap, but because he enjoys the experience".
> ..................................................
> 
> As someone who has tried rock-climbing and does not do/take pot, I have to say that this is a lousy anology. When you rock-climb you get a sense of achievement, because you've just done something that is very physically straining, and very dangerous. This is part of natural high. On the other hand, you choose to sit around on your arses and get absolutely off your heads, as some kind of cheap high. Case Closed!



Cannabis may not lead to any physical achievement, but that doesn't mean case closed. For me it promotes a level of introspection that is hard to match sober, allowing my mind to probe a little deeper into things. This could just be thinking about myself or the world, or trying to understand and analyze a piece of art or literature. Hence its a mild psychedelic, so the benefits are mainly cerebral - not just "some kind of cheap high." 

As for the original question, why not just alternate? 3 or 4 days of smoking, then 3 or 4 days off. This may actually have the benefit of the rebound effect: most people say when they stop smoking weed they get a influx of intense dreams for a few days to a week after. This is why cannabis "withdrawal" symptoms often include nightmares (though I have yet to get actual nightmares from stopping.) I'm going to have to cast my vote for it killing dreams while you do smoke, however. My recall goes to complete crap.

----------


## Baphometslayer

> Cannabis may not lead to any physical achievement, but that doesn't mean case closed. For me it promotes a level of introspection that is hard to match sober, allowing my mind to probe a little deeper into things. This could just be thinking about myself or the world, or trying to understand and analyze a piece of art or literature. Hence its a mild psychedelic, so the benefits are mainly cerebral - not just "some kind of cheap high." 
> 
> As for the original question, why not just alternate? 3 or 4 days of smoking, then 3 or 4 days off. This may actually have the benefit of the rebound effect: most people say when they stop smoking weed they get a influx of intense dreams for a few days to a week after. This is why cannabis "withdrawal" symptoms often include nightmares (though I have yet to get actual nightmares from stopping.) I'm going to have to cast my vote for it killing dreams while you do smoke, however. My recall goes to complete crap.



I generally toke up before I workout.  You'd be surprised how much it helps.

----------


## Lucid fanatic

Again, i don't give a crap unless someone tries to convince me... Thats when the fisty cuffs come out  :wink2: .... Thats just cause i know it'd be easy to convince me  :tongue2:

----------


## Pride

> Alot of people are going to tell you that pot is bad for dreaming and such, but that is partially bullshit.
> 
> Pot is only bad for you when you smoke too much of it, like the dummy who was smoking a ounce every 4 days.
> 
> You can smoke pot and have your cake too, you just have to smoke weed in moderation.
> 
> Smoke no more then a gram of it a day, and no more then 1/6 of that at any giving time. Also make sure not to smoke nothing 2-4 hours before bed. Then your dream recall will be just fine.
> 
> I've been smoking pot none stop for about the past 6 years. Up until this past January when i stopped smoking it for the most part. Ive only once in a while smoked it within the past few months. I do know for a fact now pot is most certainly not addictive at all.




Was smoking a ounce every 4 days because after smoking so much you don't get as high
to counter that, upping the consumption or quitting was my only options.

even a ounce every 4 days wasn't harmful to me, bud is not bad for you at all.
anyways, quitting for a month and then starting again fixed my problem.

----------


## Tranquil Toad

> I generally toke up before I workout.  You'd be surprised how much it helps.



Haha I've done that too, it does give you a little extra motivation and improves your form.

----------


## What is Real

> Dreams are free.
> You don't ever run out of dreams.
> Your mom never finds a bag of dreams leftover in the laundry machine.
> Dreams are not addictive.
> Dreaming doesn't go on your poliece record.
> Dreaming has no short term or long term effects.
> 
> But yea, I can tottaly see the advantages to smoking pot.
> 
> ...wait, no.



THANK YOU FOR THAT!

----------


## Suplux

Dreamscraper, that was a useless comment because it doesn't support your case at all. As Tranquil Toad alluded to, marijuana can lead to more than just sitting on your "arse" all day, as you would assume. In fact, that's an awful stereotype and one that I have found to be false on many occasions.

Firstly, I don't usually just sit around while high. Normally, I'm out doing things, being social, studying  :smiley: , cleaning, etc...

Also, it does indeed promote introspection. It has allowed me to either focus my mind on one thing and really probe that idea to an extent not usually possible to me while sober. It also allows me to simply let my mind flow to different things and gives me a sense of awareness of the present. 

You do make a good point that the rock climber feels good because he has accomplished a demanding, physical task and feels good about it. However, the smoker feels accomplished with realizing different things about themselves, including but not limited to deep introspection about moral and ethical beliefs, religious views, political views, spiritual views, etc. I for one feel a deep and profound sense of well being after smoking due to the ability to explore great depths within my mind which would be much more difficult while sober.

As far as anyone arguing that smoking marijuana makes you stupid, I beg to differ. Some smokers are indeed lazy idiots, but it certainly wasn't caused by marijuana. There are of course many marijuana smokers who are in the top schools, top industries, top companies, etc...Again, it's not the marijuana that makes you stupid; maybe parenting, maybe society, but not smoking. 

Now the case is closed,
Brandon

----------


## TheMoon

Pot doesn't make you sit on your ass, that's a choice you make, Weed just opens up your mind, and allows you to focus better on one thing. It is very hard to multitask on pot, but if you only focus on one thing, you can do that one thing 50% better then you could before. I love smoking pot and programming, i can always program 100% better then i could not high. Pot opens up things in your mind and lets you think more clearly. Its awesome.

Also I will smoke weed all day and frame houses with my dad, with no negative side effects. I rarely get hurt, and i always work hard.

All these silly things you hear which are bad about pot, are just made up by the government to try and control pot. But our government are all idiots, you cant control drugs and you never will be able too. Humans will always want drugs. Making them illegal is like declaring war against american's.

----------


## ClavusElite

I smoke pot all the time, about 10 joints aday. Makes my life so fun.

----------


## Yume.no.ato

I hotboxed my friends bathroom yesterday, and had an LD this morning. 
I personally find that marijuana does not impair my ability to LD at all, 
In fact 2 of my 3 LDs were accidental, I had smoked the day before and even without trying it sorta happened. 

I'd say having good dream recall would help, Or just making sure you're not in burn out mode when you go to sleep. Burn out can last days if you're not used to weed, but if you are you can get rid of the grogginess from it by not sleeping right after it or drinking energy drinks or having a shower. Or whatever else that'll make your head less cloudy. 

I find I'm more likely to go into SLeep paralysis or have an LD if theres some sort of activity going on around me. If a tv is on, music is on, or most effectively if I hear real life conversation near me as I'm sleeping (Like family members talking in the house loud enough for you to hear while you're trying to sleep or something)

----------


## grasshoppa

I was smoking pot for 2 years, and when my tolerance was super high, i was able to have dreams, but never lucid. I've been off the herb for a month and a half now, and my dreams are way more vivid, and I can remember a bunch of them when I wake up. Just need to get lucid now...

----------


## KingYoshi

I smoke every day, and have great recall. I've had 14 lucids this month already. Often times, like today, I have been smoking all day long and don't have trouble recalling dreams. I think it varies between people.

----------


## dreamingofdreaming

haha pot smokers 10
non 0

happy 420!!!

----------


## Michael

I think people that are pothead newbs, and get high really easily, have dream recall affected by it. The frequent smokers that smoke several times a day don't get affected as much. At least this is the case for me. Idk.

I think it's a tolerance thing.

----------


## Tweek

^ I guess if you're speaking for a high tolerance stand point, that might be right like if you never take tolerance breaks.  I try to keep it low so it's not really expensive but still smoke everyday/night.  I can't remember dreams for shit regularly when I go to bed stoned.

----------


## Suplux

Damn, happy LATE 420. Hope you guys had a good day yesterday with whatever it is that you did.  ::D: 

For research purposes only lol, I smoked a joint at 7:30 pm and went to bed around 11:45 - 12:00 and remembered at least a decent amount of a dream (if that counts).

Brandon

----------


## KingYoshi

I agree with Michael. I smoke everyday and have great recall. Doesn't effect it at all.

----------


## ReMuSoMeGa

Thats Silly.
I smoke pot on a regular basis. I also keep a Dream Journal on an even more regular basis.

As long as you make an effort to always be improving your dream recall, I don't think any harmless herb will affect your dream recall.

My dream recall is very vivid. I spontaneously become lucid at least twice a week without even trying to induce it.


I suppose if you just decide to start smoking pot, but are not proactive about developing a stronger Dream Recall, then yes. You will fail. Regardless of whether you smoke pot or not; if you are not proactive about developing a stronger dream recall - you still fail.

----------


## blahaha

I haven't smoked in a few months (except for a few times here and there) because I have to take drug tests now, but weed doesn't affect my recall much. As long as you still put forth the effort of keeping a dream journal and stuff, your recall shouldn't be hindered much, if at all. Like a few other people before me said, it might have to do with tolerance, too. If you don't smoke much then it'll probably hurt your recall a little.

Try doing a wbtb and get high. For me, it makes wild'ing a lot easier and I still remember my dreams. They're usually pretty weird too.





> Your mom never finds a bag of dreams leftover in the laundry machine.
> Dreams are not addictive.



Lol, if your mom still does your laundry you probably shouldn't be smoking anything. And pot isn't addictive.

----------


## StonedApe

Weed doesnt' affect my recall unless I smoke everyday. I don't like to smoke everyday anymore in general, I get less accomplished, and I'm getting to the point where I can play guitar at a very high level of focus, but only when sober. For me it seems to be more of the way I live when I smoke everyday that affects recall. When I smoke all day, I feel like I'm not living up to my potential mostly because I don't spend 3-4 hours practicing like I like to. It puts me in somewhat of a lazy mood and I'm not usually thinking much about dreaming. It's also a lot more enjoyable when you do smoke if you only smoke 2-3 days a week.

I can still remember my dreams when I smoke, but to me it always seems to be more effected by how I'm living and if I'm keeping a dream journal. Keeping a dream journal keeps your mind on dreaming.

----------


## manticaro

I have read on the internet from various sources about the effects of rem sleep from smoking marijuana.  Smoking marijuana will suppress rem sleep and affects short term memory, therefore making it difficult to recall dreams.  This is only a temporary effect.  My best advice would be to sustain from smoking about 6 hours or so before bed on nights that you are trying to do a LD.

----------


## stnicka

i used to smoke constantly, ive been sober for a while now, it sux

----------


## aileenwuornos

I love to smash me some buckets. I find that I actually have a better chance of remembering, more vivid dreams and more chance of lucidity when I toke up.

I actually find it's substances like acid and shrooms (which I have only done twice each and I swear I will NEVER do them again, my mind and hallucinogens aren't meant to mix apparently!) and booze that kills the dreaming ability. That's why I don't drink. Alcohol brings back my night terrors.

----------


## DreaminMarty

> Stop Pot.



Why are people on here so against it? Its harmless, pots great. World would be a better place if everyone smoked.

----------


## DreaminMarty

> I have read on the internet from various sources about the effects of rem sleep from smoking marijuana.  Smoking marijuana will suppress rem sleep and affects short term memory, therefore making it difficult to recall dreams.  This is only a temporary effect.  My best advice would be to sustain from smoking about 6 hours or so before bed on nights that you are trying to do a LD.



He's Right, I can remember a lot of my dreams if I hold off a couple hours before I go to bed.

----------


## The_Patient

I smoke pot every day for about a month, I used to have about 1 LD a week, and at that time I would smoke about once every month or so.  But when I started being a regular smoker I started to forget what dreaming felt like, and how much more fullfilling and worthwhile it is.  Pot blasts your dream recall, so its really a one or the other choice. And now Im clean for the first time in a while and am finally starting to remember my dreams again.  

As a personal piece of advice: dont go regular, Its a waste of time and money.

----------


## aileenwuornos

> Why are people on here so against it? Its harmless, pots great. World would be a better place if everyone smoked.



I know! It's safer for you than booze and cigarettes, but I suppose, to quote Bill Hicks:

_"I think its interesting the two drugs that are legal, alcohol and cigarettes, two drugs that do absolutely nothing for you at all; and the drugs that might open your mind up to realize how badly youre being fucked every day of your life?Those drugs are against the law. Heheh, coincidence?"
_
_"Pot is a better drug than alcohol. Fact! Ill prove it to you. If youre at a ball game or a concert and someones really violent and aggressive and obnoxious, are they drunk or are they smoking pot?"
_

If it wasn't for weed, I never would have recovered from my anorexia/bulimia  :wink2: 






> I smoke pot every day for about a month, I used to have about 1 LD a week, and at that time I would smoke about once every month or so.  But when I started being a regular smoker I started to forget what dreaming felt like, and how much more fullfilling and worthwhile it is.  Pot blasts your dream recall, so its really a one or the other choice. And now Im clean for the first time in a while and am finally starting to remember my dreams again.  
> 
> As a personal piece of advice: dont go regular, Its a waste of time and money.



Maybe for you! I only find that dope fucks with my memory (a little bit) when I'm actually stoned but then when I'm sober my memory is as clear as a bell.

----------


## Koalaman

I'm a regular pot smoker. I smoke around 1 gram per day. My dream recall sucked for a long time. I could only remember pieces of a few dreams per week. Since last week I got back into lucid dreaming. I've been training my prospective memory for two weeks so that I can remember to remember dreams. Now I can remember several pieces from up to 4 - 5 dreams per day.

Pot kind of destroys your memory, but it seems to be possible to sort of compensate this. My psychiatrist tells me to quit pot. I know I need to start doing it less, so I want to start lucid dreaming (again) instead. REM rebound seems awesome, but I am not sure if I want to quit. It's going to be tough for me.

----------


## vegeta18

I dont feel like reading this whole thread but i would like to say that i am ripped out of my mind  :smiley:

----------


## Kanious

be like me: i smoke since 14


now i'm 17 i smoke it only 1x at day maximum...and 10 before bed...

When i smoke like i said, 10h before bed, when i go to bed i'm so tired that i got into LD in minutes...

But when i smoke before bed i can't dream...

smoke it but be responsible...Don't let it ruin LD's...Plain your high times far from dream times

----------


## Advantageous Noodle

> Why are people on here so against it? Its harmless, pots great. World would be a better place if everyone smoked.



Did your doctor tell you it's harmless? Did a trained, respectable physician with years of study and experience dispense unto you the lovely notion of how harmless and good for society it is? Or do we get our facts from another one of those 'you-can't-keep-us-down' studies with a custom-tailored ideal sample population that comes from who in the hell knows?

The world would shut down if everyone smoked pot. Then you all would complain that no one else was paying for you to sit at home and get high. You can invent excuses as to why this is not true, but like many have said, smoking brings a high level of introspection. Perhaps if you would not focus on just yourselves for a moment and look at the bigger picture you would realize that not everyone is as 'capable' as the 'intellectuals' on this forum. 

(Capable and intellectuals are both terms that are used lightly) 

The number of people on dreamviews who get high is less than peanuts compared to the total high population.
For everyone one of you here doing very useful things, there are many junkies out there sitting on their asses not doing fuck-all, wasting their lives away. And of course it is the cool thing kids do nowadays to disrespect all authority and just assume that the government is out to give you cancer and steal your souls. Even though with our current president the government is going to run our lives more than ever, did you consider that maybe, just maybe, the government is NOT trying brainwash you in every single possible way and maybe there is some good intention? Don't be so vain guys.

----------


## dmonk09

I'll smoke a blunt right before I sleep tonight on top of what I already smoked, in the morning I'll let you know whats up and noodle stop being such a hater damn.

----------


## dreamingofdreaming

He's not being a hater. He's having an opinion on the other side of the argument and I'm too stoned to go into it any further  :tongue2: 

Oh and wow that's a lot to smoke before bed, I would definitely not recall squat; let us know...

----------


## Advantageous Noodle

> I'll smoke a blunt right before I sleep tonight on top of what I already smoked, in the morning I'll let you know whats up and noodle stop being such a hater damn.



Nice move.

Since no one can return with a reply of any substance it just drives my point home even more. I'm not sure why everyone defends it so fiercely. I mean it's not like smoking pot ever had any integrity to begin with. And I'm not being a hater. I just wish people would crawl outside of the box and look at the sunshine a little bit. I know I'm not the boy inside the box because I am clearly in the vast minority here and I would not choose to be on the ass-end of everyone's remarks if I had not already thought the subject through completely.

Anyway, I realize that this is a dumb thing to argue over.  It's not like this means anything to anyone and it's not as if I have a vested interest in any of _your_ lives so I'm just going let it go. Have fun and good life to ya.

----------


## Supernova

Back on topic, seems to me that going to bed sober is all it takes to have uneffected recall.  So don't stop smoking, just do it earlier.

EDIT: and Noodle might want to consider reading a few of these.  Here's what your "trained, respectable physicians with years of study and experience" found out.





> http://www.informaworld.com/smpp/con...ent=a911211653
> 
> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0417193338.htm
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...501729_pf.html
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/feeds/hscout/2...out625697.html
> 
> http://www.scienceblog.com/cms/study...rug-12116.html

----------


## dreamingofdreaming

Noodle we aren't responding because it's all already been said, and we all hate redundancy. Read the thread over again and you'll see all the response you need.

I ask you this though - why is alcohol and tobacco legal then? It has been proven to have awful effects on people, yet the government still allows it. What good intention to they have there, hm??????

----------


## Xaqaria

As far as I know, it is pretty much accepted as fact among those who are 'in the know' (i.e. people who have skill with lucid dreaming and smoke pot) that smoking pot is bad for lucid dreaming. You can do both, just not on the same day. Actually, for me, its more like not in the same week.

I didn't read much of this thread, so I'm probably repeating something someone else has said already. After a quick skim I realized that most of this thread is stoners desperately trying to defend their favorite pastime.

----------


## Advantageous Noodle

This is NOT off-topic. The original subject of the thread was the marijuana plant and its effects. I think this is perfectly relevant. You might say it's not pertinent simply because you don't agree.

Dear supernova. My physician and scientist buddies also more recently discovered this:

An extremely recent study shows that marijuana actually _is_ a cause of DNA damage and cancer.

http://www.webmd.com/cancer/news/200...nked-to-cancer

Damn those scientists and their lousy proof. But have no fear. You don't have to worry about the deadly smoke and those annoying feelings that come with smoking the plant because...The active ingredient in marijuana has existed in pill form for decades! THC! The same exact chemical that is said to cut lung cancer tumor growth in half! Wow, imagine that. And you don't even get the other hundreds of chemicals.

http://www.usdoj.gov/dea/ongoing/marinol.html

As for the brain cancer cells thing, I'm not going to repost the same link twice. You don't have to smoke marijuana, which is proven to have negative health consequences, to get the vital THC that is inside. It is utter nonsense when there is a legal, more affective and non-habit forming/addictive method that is available.  _Thus there is no reason at all for marijuana to be made legal._  Shame on you for using cancer patients as patsies to try and prove your point - The whole idea of smoking marijuana for any benefits to health is a complete farce.

And for the last thing you wrote, about 'not a gateway drug...' yeah that comes with some stipulations. Read the last paragraph.

http://www.scienceblog.com/cms/study...rug-12116.html

All of the material you posted is outdated, and nearly all of it is completely proven false. Take a puff on that.

EDIT: And I will always trust trained professionals and scientific fact over the musings of the 'intellectuals' of this message board.

----------


## KingYetiTeffa

Right Noodle.

That first link - I don't think anyone should be surprised that smoke causes cancer. I do have to say though that this "study" does seem to be regurgitating the popular nonsense of 'One joint is equal to 20 cigarettes!!!!!!!!!!!!!' Completely bullshit. But anyway. It doesn't matter what the smoke comes from, smoke is generally a carcinogen....but so what? So everything that is bad for you should be outlawed? Even if you choose to do those things completely aware of the consequences? So you'd outlaw most modern medicine, all of which had the potential to have some pretty devestating side effects. You'd have to outlaw sunbathing, mouthwash, alcohol, makeup, etc etc etc. You can see why you make a retarded point? Besides, how about vaporising? That gets all the goodness with pretty much none of the badness.
I also like how you ignore the proof the scientists have about all the good that marijuana does. I'm not gunna link you up, because as far as I can tell there are plenty of good links already in this thread. I mean there are thousands of pages on the net you could look up about the good in marijuana, but your biased agenda is clearly leaving you completely unable to.
There are also plenty of studies out there saying that weed doesn't cause cancer. I mean....have you heard of google? It's pretty simple. Bit like you it seems.
Also, what about the whole 'THC actually decreases cancer risk' thing that has been proven? Ignoring that too?

That marinol thing in the second link could be pretty good but I've never really used the medical side of marijuana as a defence anyway- I don't smoke marijuana for any medical benefits, even though they have been proven to exist. Which again your completely biased agenda ignores. But I have read that this Marinol stuff can give you a high similar to smoking marijuana. So...are you against that? I mean, presumably you're against people getting high, as opposed to be retarded enough to be against something purely because it can be harmful to the people who chose to do it? Just read the first paragraph again to prove how stupid this would be.

And as for that last link.....that isn't on your side. As far as I can tell, the whole thing says 'Marijuana is not a gateway drug, we've proven it time and time again...but maybe we need to test women?' So I don't really get why you're using that to defend your argument. Which is a bad one. Really, really bad.

Also, what about the non-medical benefits that would come about should marijuana be legalised, that you seem to completely ignore for SOME reason. All the tax on it that could be used to help basically the entire system? All the millions of pounds/dollars saved on prosecuting harmless weed users, and all the countless thousands of spaces in prisons freed up? The erradication of dodgy back street deals? I mean the list goes on. And on. And on.

Basically, the only reason NOT to legalize is right wing, fear-based scare tactics. Millions of people smoke marijuana. Millions. Are you saying they're all wasters? All those lawyers and doctors and scientists and musicians and artists and etc etc etc etc etc. Seriously, you need to get over it. Use you brain.

And smoke weed. Then you'll see what the fuss is all about.

----------


## SKA

Another proud stoner reporting. Bless the herb of the creator.
Great psychedelic; It reveals you to yourself. Your true nature and the true nature of the world around you. Thus it aids in achieving enlightenment.

Also it loosens up emotional barricades so that unprocessed, surpressed negative feelings are released: And so it is a perfect healing herb; cleansing people of stress, dispair, grief, anger, frustration..etc that has been created by past traumas.

And if used in moderation, with proper intent it can actually AID lucid dreaming significantly. Especially good hash has the tendency to still my mind without sedating it and so it helps make my awareness stronger; Which is good for lucid dreaming.

Generally I have noticed smoking too much, especially Marijuana, does fog up my dream recall drastically.

----------


## dreamingofdreaming

Selective arguing....how fun  ::roll::

----------


## DeathCell

I smoke every day, I lucid quite often.. Usually in spurts.

----------


## jombo22

I think weed is great.  *IN MODERATION*.

Just like everything else in life, moderation is key.  It's naive to call it "harmless", but on the other hand it's not all that bad for you either (when used in moderation) and has some potential good effects (when used in moderation).

Not to mention, you'll have better highs anyways if you're only smoking once or twice a week or less.



I like hallucinogenic drugs because I like to explore altered states of consciousness - just like LDing.  But I really think that when you stop "exploring" and find that you just prefer to be in a certain state of mind, you're addicted and should cut back.

A lot of great things have come from people who were on drugs, from people who were exploring consciousness.  I've had some life-changing moments while tripping.  

Not much has ever come about from people who smoke weed, order dominos and watch TV all day every day  :tongue2:   I think the big difference is just in the mindset - some people are exploring and learning more about themselves and gaining new perspectives on the world, while some people are just sitting around being stoned.




I'm not really sure where I stand on legalization.  Part of me wants to say "make everything legal and let people decide for themselves". 

I don't have a problem with people doing weed, coke, heroin, whatever.  In that regard I say legalize it all and let stupid people ruin their own lives if that's what they want to do.  The problem comes when they ruin other people's lives by driving under the influence, supporting their habits through crime, taxing the welfare/healthcare systems, etc.

----------


## Supernova

On noodle's second link...

first of all, even you should know that info about marijuana on a government website is all lies, even though you're only using it to show us this pill that you think is somehow better than actual weed.  Second, your whole argument about this pill means nothing because not only does it go against the opinion you've already made, but it's medical marijuana, which means it's only available by prescription.





> It doesn't matter what the smoke comes from, smoke is generally a carcinogen....but so what?



Absolutely.  We breathe in smoke every day just from walking around outside. Factories.  Construction equipment.  Planes.  *CARS*.  And about this study you cited in the first link.  Forgive me if I am mistaken, but reading it it sems to me that all they are saying is that marijuana smoke can cause alteration of DNA, and that some forms of DNA damamge can lead to cancer.  This implies NO direct correlation.  That's like saying that someone was shot down the street, and since I have a gun I shot him.
And all this hasn't even yet lead us to the fact that their are other ways to consume marijuana aside from smoking it.  You can use a vaporizer, add it to food, or brew it as tea.

There, I made my point, I'm done with this thread.

----------


## DeathCell

> The world would shut down if everyone smoked pot. Then you all would complain that no one else was paying for you to sit at home and get high. You can invent excuses as to why this is not true, but like many have said, smoking brings a high level of introspection. Perhaps if you would not focus on just yourselves for a moment and look at the bigger picture you would realize that not everyone is as 'capable' as the 'intellectuals' on this forum.



**** you. The world would run the same as at it is. Many people you work with, interact with smoke pot on a daily basis and you would have no idea.

Stop believing the stereotypes from the Government, you won't be lazy unless you are. Marijuana simply reacts to who you are, people with energy have twice as much. I know many a stone mason who works their ass off every fucking day of their lives and smokes joints the whole day as well. And he single handedly builds chimneys, walls, houses.... **** YOU, I must reiterate that for your lack of respect for other people.

People that smoke don't just sit at home and get high, you are thinking about pre-teens that have nothing better to do with themselves.

Ignorance like yours is the bane on society.

I can't wait for a return of the Dithyramb..



People waste their lives away, and no substance is required for this. People waste their lives away on porn, television, drugs, it's not Marijuana's fault.. But it is a convenient scapegoat.

----------


## Sentaku

If alcohol was legal and almost everyone could drink it would the world collapse?

Oh wait....

If opiates were used by doctors for pain killing purposes would the world collapse?

Oh wait....

Just stating my view on things =P

----------


## spaceexplorer

I've known 3 seperate people develop schitophernia through smoking pot.
They were just normal people, no family history of the illness, certainly not excessive use. Just healthy, young, happy people smoking weed socially along with thier friends (this was 10 years ago or so).

I never had a problem with it until then, smoked it myself for a while.

I did however notice increased negative side effects as time wore on...
lack of motivation, paranoia, general detachment from the world.

Eventually the paranoia got bad enough for me to make a choice to stop smoking. That combined with people I knew and cared about ending up mentally ill.

Sure this wont happen to everyone, but, I certainly don't think weed is as safe as people would have you believe.

And im certainly not "anti-drugs".
I used to be convinced it was a better choice than alchohol.

Nowadays, I'm certainly not so fond of our green friend. 
He's got a dark nasty side, that people don't talk about enough.



I certainly don't think "society would collapse"
but I also don't think it would be a positive thing for society if it were more widly used. I think the exact same thing would happen, as goes on with booze. It'd become a boring social focus for people who can't socialise without some kind of chemical aid, and a certain percentage of people would fuck themselves up with it.

Nowadays, weed just reminds me of bored teenagers who think they are being "individual" (despite just doing what everyone does). 
But I tend to say no if it's offered my way, simply because I no longer enjoy the effects, and well, for obvious reasons stated above.

Of course, it's everyones choice to do what they choose.
I'd certainly not lecture on it, don't think anyone would care, or change.
But that's my experience with it, and I feel sorry for the people I knew who were unlucky victims.

----------


## DeathCell

I just smoked a bowl and now I've decided I'll never leave my house again...

Marijuana doesn't make you anything, you make yourself that way. Everything is under your control.

----------


## Sentaku

> I certainly don't think "society would collapse"
> but I also don't think it would be a positive thing for society if it were more widly used. I think the exact same thing would happen, as goes on with booze. It'd become a boring social focus for people who can't socialise without some kind of chemical aid, and a certain percentage of people would fuck themselves up with it.
> 
> Nowadays, weed just reminds me of bored teenagers who think they are being "individual" (despite just doing what everyone does). 
> But I tend to say no if it's offered my way, simply because I no longer enjoy the effects, and well, for obvious reasons stated above.
> 
> Of course, it's everyones choice to do what they choose.
> I'd certainly not lecture on it, don't think anyone would care, or change.
> But that's my experience with it, and I feel sorry for the people I knew who were unlucky victims.



This is a post to highlight  :tongue2:

----------


## Supernova

Well, it turns out I missed something in Noodle's post.





> Shame on you for using cancer patients as patsies to try and prove your point



I was going to respond to this earlier, when I first read it, because I was absolutely furious.  I decided it was better to calm down a bit first.  I won't go into any details about why I was so angry, let's just say I'd be one of the last people to do something like that.  After certain personal experiences I can certainly say that my feelings on the issue in regards to cancer patients are solely genuine, I would NEVER use that as an excuse for my own gains, because that would be absolutely despicable.
Alright, no hard feelings, let's just choose our words a little more carefully next time, ok?

----------


## Baphometslayer

> Shame on you for using cancer patients as patsies to try and prove your point - The whole idea of smoking marijuana for any benefits to health is a complete farce.



My mom is one of those "patsies" you referred to. Her well-trained physicians prescribed her cannabis to combat the effects of chemotherapy.

Needless to say it's probably saved her life as on top of her cancer her other health complications would render her bed-ridden for days when combined with her chemo medications. 

But lets not get in to that, because you're obviously ignoring the scientific evidence that supports that cannabis has both negative health effects as well as positive ones, with the pros greatly outweighing the cons.




Lets me just start out by saying that morally reprehensible people like you literally make me sick to my stomach.

Yea, you don't have any morals. Which is quite hilarious seeing the moral high ground that your camp always tends to "claim".


What do you care what people do in their homes? Can you answer that question? What right does a government body have to dictate what I do with my body, a body that I only get to experience once? The job of the government is not to dictate society, it was meant to protect our freedoms.


You COULD die from skydiving, you COULD die from getting a vaccination, you COULD die, you can die from just about anything these days. HELL LETS JUST OUTLAW EVERYTHING THAT'S REMOTELY DANGEROUS WHY DON'T WE!?!?!?! HUUUR DUUUR


But I digress, I'm obviously wasting my time as you lack the required intelligence to have a sensible debate about this.


The world will be a lot better of once people of your mindset have finally faded in to the backdrop of society, damaging it more than you have aided it.




I would also like to add that I'm more than a regular pot smoker. No body of government has the right to dictate how I use my mind. IT'S MY MIND, and as long as I'm not out driving on the roads high as a kite, it's none of their business. I work 45 hours a week, go to college, and donate 15 hours of my time a week to community service during the summer and 5 during the semesters. What are you contributing to society?


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/paul-a..._b_108712.html

http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=7008

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...052501729.html

http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=6912

http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=6814

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19627647

http://archpsyc.ama-assn.org/cgi/con...ract/58/10/909

Enjoy your life of immorality.

----------


## spaceexplorer

> I just smoked a bowl and now I've decided I'll never leave my house again...
> 
> Marijuana doesn't make you anything, you make yourself that way. Everything is under your control.



Well, it makes you stoned!
Otherwise why smoke it at all?  :tongue2: 

Sorry, you walked into that one man haha

----------


## DeathCell

> Well, it makes you stoned!
> Otherwise why smoke it at all? 
> 
> Sorry, you walked into that one man haha



Well of course  :smiley:  I mean it doesn't make your demeanor change. Like if you start smoking, you're not gonna just become a lazy bum  :smiley:

----------


## TheBoarder

> Even though with our current president the government is going to run our lives more than ever, did you consider that maybe, just maybe, the government is NOT trying brainwash you in every single possible way and maybe there is some good intention? Don't be so vain guys.



lol at this. Go watch Reefer Madness buddy.

----------


## DeathCell

> lol at this. Go watch Reefer Madness buddy.



The guberment just wants to help!! Screw the constitution, the founders made it by mistake.

----------


## IndigoGhost

Smoke pot -

Take B5 -
Take B6 - 
Take B12 -

Take Choline -

Dream Journel -

Job Done.  ::banana::

----------


## stnicka

> Did your doctor tell you it's harmless? Did a trained, respectable physician with years of study and experience dispense unto you the lovely notion of how harmless and good for society it is? Or do we get our facts from another one of those 'you-can't-keep-us-down' studies with a custom-tailored ideal sample population that comes from who in the hell knows?
> 
> The world would shut down if everyone smoked pot. Then you all would complain that no one else was paying for you to sit at home and get high. You can invent excuses as to why this is not true, but like many have said, smoking brings a high level of introspection. Perhaps if you would not focus on just yourselves for a moment and look at the bigger picture you would realize that not everyone is as 'capable' as the 'intellectuals' on this forum. 
> 
> (Capable and intellectuals are both terms that are used lightly) 
> 
> The number of people on dreamviews who get high is less than peanuts compared to the total high population.
> For everyone one of you here doing very useful things, there are many junkies out there sitting on their asses not doing fuck-all, wasting their lives away. And of course it is the cool thing kids do nowadays to disrespect all authority and just assume that the government is out to give you cancer and steal your souls. Even though with our current president the government is going to run our lives more than ever, did you consider that maybe, just maybe, the government is NOT trying brainwash you in every single possible way and maybe there is some good intention? Don't be so vain guys.







> Nice move.
> 
> Since no one can return with a reply of any substance it just drives my point home even more. I'm not sure why everyone defends it so fiercely. I mean it's not like smoking pot ever had any integrity to begin with. And I'm not being a hater. I just wish people would crawl outside of the box and look at the sunshine a little bit. I know I'm not the boy inside the box because I am clearly in the vast minority here and I would not choose to be on the ass-end of everyone's remarks if I had not already thought the subject through completely.
> 
> Anyway, I realize that this is a dumb thing to argue over.  It's not like this means anything to anyone and it's not as if I have a vested interest in any of _your_ lives so I'm just going let it go. Have fun and good life to ya.







> This is NOT off-topic. The original subject of the thread was the marijuana plant and its effects. I think this is perfectly relevant. You might say it's not pertinent simply because you don't agree.
> 
> Dear supernova. My physician and scientist buddies also more recently discovered this:
> 
> An extremely recent study shows that marijuana actually _is_ a cause of DNA damage and cancer.
> 
> http://www.webmd.com/cancer/news/200...nked-to-cancer
> 
> Damn those scientists and their lousy proof. But have no fear. You don't have to worry about the deadly smoke and those annoying feelings that come with smoking the plant because...The active ingredient in marijuana has existed in pill form for decades! THC! The same exact chemical that is said to cut lung cancer tumor growth in half! Wow, imagine that. And you don't even get the other hundreds of chemicals.
> ...



noodle your obviously a bitch that only know ppl who smoke as the ppl that you wont be friends with cause your to "good" of a person, you dont know ppl that smoke and how they are often the smartest ppl and in almost ALL cases extremely athletic, so fuck you dude all the stoners i know are very intelligent and/or great sports players
god why do ppl like you even talk you just piss off people who actually know something about it, ill admit that some people shouldnt smoke but they can and there's nothing wrong with it, so i end on the words
i proclaim you a bitch, straight out no other way to put it

----------


## Dream scientist

> Smoke pot - 
> 
> Take B5 -
> Take B6 - 
> Take B12 -
> 
> Take Choline -
> 
> Dream Journel -
> ...




Smoke pot - $$$

Take B5 -$$$
Take B6 - $$$
Take B12 -$$$

Take Choline -$$$



Having lucid dreams despite not having any money in your wallet- *Priceless*




Jokes aside, I'll actually try to stay on topic for once.

Some people fail to mention the non-physical effects pot has on the lives of those who smoke it and those around them.


My parents nearly broke up over it, my dad doesn't work anymore because of it.

I came home a while ago to my dad and his stoner friend, baked off his ass, the house smelling of weed for hours after.

If I ever take a walk past the park, I see at least fifteen to twenty homeless potheads, preferring to sleep outside and beg for cash than to take a shower every day, to sleep in a home, to raise a loving family.



I'll say no more...

----------


## CeDeR

Easy just change the pot for opium when u wanna have lucids...you ll be surprised

----------


## KingYetiTeffa

Dream scientist.....words fail me.

All you've done is list some entirely subjective experiences that you've had with weed, and applied them to everyone.

So when you say "I'll say no more" what you mean is, "I won't mention the countless number of experiences people have with weed that don't involve divorce or homelessness or any other kind of bad shit that I assume weed must lead to because I'm an idiot who refuses to educate myself."

There are plenty of people who smoke weed who raise loving families and shower every day and whatever. And also, what the hell have you got against homeless people anyway? You're just assuming that these people choose to sleep outside? That they choose not to shower? You just assume its easy for them to decide 'Hey let's live in a house instead, I was only doing this because I love weed so much.' You are so ill-educated it's actually insulting.

I bet every one of those "potheads" you see in that park lead way more interesting lives than you clearly do. Sort yourself out you arrogant ****.

----------


## Dream scientist

Don't patronize me. These are MY BELIEFS, nothing more! You have very valid points as well, but why are you parading them around here? Take part in an active debate if this is the way you feel. Use your energy to better society, not to quarrel over the internet. The aggression people go through in order to defend weed is reason enough for me that they should quit. But I digress. I'll try not to take any more part of this conversation, as it seems to aggravate you so much.

----------


## KingYetiTeffa

.....The point was your beliefs are clearly unfounded, ignorant, arrogant, and highly insulting. This is why I was angry. You've shown a complete lack of understanding of anything you mentioned. But to be fair, I'm actually more angry about your views on the homeless than anything.

Also your argument that people should quit weed because they're ready to defend it so vehemently really doesn't make any sense. Marijuana would have to be bad in the first place for that to work, and as we've proved time and time again, it really isn't. Certainly not as bad as some of you are making it out to be. Sure, there's a possibility for it to be used badly, but that's all down to the individual.

And plus....this isn't a debate? You argued your points, I argued mine, and then you tell me I'm not allowed to give my side after all? I guess I didn't realise this was the 'State what you believe and then act insulted when someone doesn't agree with you' thread.

Although I guess I could've turned down the insults a tad. I just have a low tolerance for ignorance. Though I stand by what I said and meant it all, I apologize for how I presented it.

----------


## coolu13

bro i smoke pot like everyday, about an ounce every week.
i have very good recall though.
you need to have a dream journal for quite a time.
i usually wake up and dont remember shit, but like 5 mins later my dream randomly comes to me.

----------


## coolu13

> Smoke pot - $$$
> 
> Take B5 -$$$
> Take B6 - $$$
> Take B12 -$$$
> 
> Take Choline -$$$
> 
> 
> ...



wow dude, so your saying potheads are losers?
pot doesnt do any (non-physical) damage on you.
pot doesnt make you a loser... YOU are a loser already, then you decide to smoke pot.
so your just a pot head loser thats all..
i know doctors, lawyers, and even some police that smoke pot.

----------


## Supernova

> Smoke pot - $$$
> 
> Take B5 -$$$
> Take B6 - $$$
> Take B12 -$$$
> 
> Take Choline -$$$
> 
> 
> ...



My dad worked for one of the biggest Philadelphia engineering firms for over 11 years, after which he quit his very-well paying job there to do freelance design work so he could spend more time with me.  He always managed to find projects and always got his work done on time, even if it ment staying up untill 3-4 in the morning several nights in a row.  He smoked pot this whole time.  Sound lazy to you?  Actually, he stopped smoking recently, and he's been lazier than I've ever seen him before.

As for the homeless people, it sounds like you think they prefer to live that way, that they wouldn't give anythig to have a shower, a home, and a loving family, and furthermore that pot put them in the situation they are in.  Please elaborate, because that is completely rediculous

----------


## DeathCell

> Some people fail to mention the non-physical effects pot has on the lives of those who smoke it and those around them.



 There are none.





> My parents nearly broke up over it



No they probably almost broke up because of a failing marriage, not because of Marijuana. A wonderful scapegoat though.





> my dad doesn't work anymore because of it.



 Drug tested out? Because Marijuana will not make you lazy. That is an issue created from the illegal status not the actual plant..





> I came home a while ago to my dad and his stoner friend, baked off his ass, the house smelling of weed for hours after.



 Who cares? And people that smoke cigarettes make the house smell like tobacco. And people drinking make it smell like boos.. So?





> If I ever take a walk past the park, I see at least fifteen to twenty homeless potheads, preferring to sleep outside and beg for cash than to take a shower every day, to sleep in a home, to raise a loving family.



They are not potheads, you just made that up. Are they saying please let me get a joint man... Yeah right.. They are probably either mentally disturbed or alcholics.. The two major homeless groups of beggars...






> I'll say no more...



Ran out of things to make up?

----------


## spaceexplorer

> There are none.
> 
> 
> No they probably almost broke up because of a failing marriage, not because of Marijuana. A wonderful scapegoat though.
> 
>  Drug tested out? Because Marijuana will not make you lazy. That is an issue created from the illegal status not the actual plant..
> 
>  Who cares? And people that smoke cigarettes make the house smell like tobacco. And people drinking make it smell like boos.. So?
> 
> ...



DeathCell, even if you disagree with DreamScientist, don't you think it would make more sense to have a little compasion for what was obviously a difficult time for his family? whatever the cause was for the hard times, at least a bit of humanity when discussing it would probably be a better way to approach it.

You may not mean to, but you are coming across as aggressive in that last post, which isn't going to convince others of yoru argument, it'll probably do the exact opposite, which im sure isn't your intention.



My personal opinion with Weed, is that it is neither "the devils drug" nor is it "the perfect side-effect free drug". It has its fair share of problems if abused, but can also be reasonably harmless when used sparingly with a little sense.
Problem is, many people have problems with drawing the line with these things. 

Neither alchohol or cannabis are essentially "bad" drugs, but as with anything that chemically alters your perceptions and mood, of course excessive use will skew your ability to think objectively about what you are doing.
There will be people who lose control and abuse substances... regardless of which substance it is. 
Some substances will effect their lives more than others, whether they are physically addictive or not. 

If something is altering your perceptions and emotions in a pronounced way (and certainly weed and booze do this), and you prefer the way that feeling feels to sober reality - and you then start using it to block out parts of your life that make you uneasy, rather than doing something change the cause of the problems... then whatever the drug, you've fallen victim to it. It's escapism.

Personally be it booze, weed, TV, gaming, prescription drugs, porn whatever form of escapism you choose...  if you are choosing to do it during the daytime, at the expense of other things in your life and the people you should care about. Then you are using that thing unwisely, unhealthly and selfishly.

----------


## DeathCell

> DeathCell, even if you disagree with DreamScientist, don't you think it would make more sense to have a little compasion for what was obviously a difficult time for his family? whatever the cause was for the hard times, at least a bit of humanity when discussing it would probably be a better way to approach it.



I have no compassion for people who blame personal family problems on a substance when their is always something deeper at the core. Their is no pussyfooting around the subject, he claimed Marijuana to be the cause of his family problems, but in reality we all know a relationship has a lot more issues than that.





> You may not mean to, but you are coming across as aggressive in that last post, which isn't going to convince others of yoru argument, it'll probably do the exact opposite, which im sure isn't your intention.



Aggressive against falsity, that is my mission. 






> My personal opinion with Weed, is that it is neither "the devils drug" nor is it "the perfect side-effect free drug". It has its fair share of problems if abused, but can also be reasonably harmless when used sparingly with a little sense.
> Problem is, many people have problems with drawing the line with these things.



 And that always comes down to the person. Someone can drink too much coffee, someone can have too much sex and be an "addict" We as a society need to stop scapegoating whatever substance or venue of entertainment we can find and instead put the blame on each individual person, one doesn't wake up overnight with an addiction to Oxycontin or Heroin.. Time for the world to take accountability for their actions.





> Neither alchohol or cannabis are essentially "bad" drugs, but as with anything that chemically alters your perceptions and mood, of course excessive use will skew your ability to think objectively about what you are doing.
> There will be people who lose control and abuse substances... regardless of which substance it is. 
> Some substances will effect their lives more than others, whether they are physically addictive or not.



And if you drink to much water you can die... sex also alters your perceptions and moods.. In fact no substance is even necessary for such changes.. People have problems, and it's time people started taking accountability for their problems instead of blaming boo's or marijuana, no one is forcing that smoke down your lungs nor is anyone forcing that needle in your arm or that bottle in your mouth.






> If something is altering your perceptions and emotions in a pronounced way (and certainly weed and booze do this), and you prefer the way that feeling feels to sober reality - and you then start using it to block out parts of your life that make you uneasy, rather than doing something change the cause of the problems... then whatever the drug, you've fallen victim to it. It's escapism.
> 
> Personally be it booze, weed, TV, gaming, prescription drugs, porn whatever form of escapism you choose...  if you are choosing to do it during the daytime, at the expense of other things in your life and the people you should care about. Then you are using that thing unwisely, unhealthly and selfishly.



Daytime, some people do run on night schedules you seem to forget.. Their are those in the world who work at night, and the daytime is.... their time. Just a side not..

Obviously if you do something so much and in such a way that it cuts off contact from everything you find enjoyable or your family their is a problem... Than again I know many an older man who works their asses off everyday and smokes throughout... Marijuana has never had the effect alcohol has on people..

----------


## spaceexplorer

Well of course, it is your prerogative if you wish to treat other humans with compasion or not.  But if you really want to know what is false and what isn't... I'd probably not judge someone on a single post in an internet forum.
Truth is, if you are after truth, you have absolutely no idea what caused his family problems... It could well be an excessive use of a drug, you and I certainly don't know. Sure you may think it is an unlikely cause, but it's by no means impossible.


But i don't want to dwell on that topic, i just think it's probably just better to have a civil, polite discussion, rather than laying into each other. That was my point.


As for those of you who do smoke weed, or take other street drugs.
One thing you may want to consider, which is the main reason I avoid drugs nowadays, is that you either grow your own, or buy from someone decent who grows their own.

A huge amount of the money earnt from drugs is used to fund organised crime, which among other things involves arms dealing, human sex trafficing, violent crimes etc. Not to mention, a good deal of terrorist organisations will also use drug sales as a handy "undercover" means to fund themselves.

So if you're going to put something in your body, make sure it's not funding scumbags like that.


Personally, i think people have the right to put whatever chemicals they want in their bodies. It's your body, use it how you will. 

Just at least make sure that your getting your substances from someone decent, best find some local hippies who make their own. Otherwise you're just creating the money funding the bottom of a pretty nasty pyramid leading all the way up to some truelly vile humans at the top.

Personally, I don't want to invest in that kind of world.

----------


## DeathCell

> Well of course, it is your prerogative if you wish to treat other humans with compasion or not.  But if you really want to know what is false and what isn't... I'd probably not judge someone on a single post in an internet forum.
> Truth is, if you are after truth, you have absolutely no idea what caused his family problems... It could well be an excessive use of a drug, you and I certainly don't know. Sure you may think it is an unlikely cause, but it's by no means impossible.



 It's impossible, I've never heard of such nonsense. I never claimed to know what caused his family problems, only that I'm sure more than Marijuana is causing the failing marriage(a term you would use in the case of a breakup in a marriage)





> But i don't want to dwell on that topic, i just think it's probably just better to have a civil, polite discussion, rather than laying into each other. That was my point.



 I was civil and polite. Their is no pussyfooting around a "breakup in a marriage" it has to be failing otherwise they wouldn't be considering breaking up! Their is only so much tip toeing around serious subjects that can be done, and I'd prefer not.





> As for those of you who do smoke weed, or take other street drugs.
> One thing you may want to consider, which is the main reason I avoid drugs nowadays, is that you either grow your own, or buy from someone decent who grows their own.







> A huge amount of the money earnt from drugs is used to fund organised crime, which among other things involves arms dealing, human sex trafficing, violent crimes etc. Not to mention, a good deal of terrorist organisations will also use drug sales as a handy "undercover" means to fund themselves.



 The majority of nondirt Marijuana in the US comes from Canada... California.... The "terrorist" organizations do have some role though far less where I live, this terrorist thing is less, though they do terrorize the Mexican populations(drug cartels), Heroin supports Afghan terrorists, legalize all drugs and this problem is solved.





> So if you're going to put something in your body, make sure it's not funding scumbags like that.



 The only real solution is legalization. Not everyone has easy means to get what they want, it's not like they come with a Made in The USA tag on every bag...





> Personally, i think people have the right to put whatever chemicals they want in their bodies. It's your body, use it how you will.



 But of course, why would we need to tell others what to do with themselves.. Makes no sense to me.





> Just at least make sure that your getting your substances from someone decent, best find some local hippies who make their own. Otherwise you're just creating the money funding the bottom of a pretty nasty pyramid leading all the way up to some truelly vile humans at the top.



 I wasn't sure if you were talking about Drugs or Pharmaceuticals at this point, or corporations in general.. You either fund terrorists buying drugs or you fund thieves and liars buying legal drugs, and products.





> Personally, I don't want to invest in that kind of world.



A lot of that fear of supporting terrorism is just blown up propaganda from the Bush Era... Though heroin is probably a large exception

----------


## Goldy

Okay well I smoke pot about 3-4 times a week and you know what, I don't care what it does to my body honestly. Like think of it, they say a joint of pot is the same as 4 cigs.. Well I smoke maybe 2 grams per week which is like two joints so that would be the same as me having like 4-8 cigarette's a week. I have known people who smoked packs a day for years and years that live healthy lives to 80-90 years old. So if you really think about it how bad can it be? Maybe shave a couple years off my life but I doubt it would even do that much.

As for mental I have maintained an average of about 80 throughout high school. I have a strong mindset and if I needed to quit I could quit cold turkey. I am not addicted, but am willing to experiment with other drugs and have experimented yet I have no intention on being addicted to any other drug so for marijuana is not a gateway drug. Like many people have said it all depends on the person not the substance.

On another note 2 of my 4 lucid dreams have been from night's where I smoked weed before bed.

----------


## spaceexplorer

> Okay well I smoke pot about 3-4 times a week and you know what, I don't care what it does to my body honestly. Like think of it, they say a joint of pot is the same as 4 cigs.. Well I smoke maybe 2 grams per week which is like two joints so that would be the same as me having like 4-8 cigarette's a week. I have known people who smoked packs a day for years and years that live healthy lives to 80-90 years old. So if you really think about it how bad can it be? Maybe shave a couple years off my life but I doubt it would even do that much.



There are people who get shot who live to an old age, and people who are involved in horrific car accidents who survive, that dosn't make getting shot "not all that bad" nor does it make horrific car accidents "perfectly safe".  As with anything that is bad for your health there will be some lucky individuals who will "get away with it."
As for how bad can smoking tobbaco be?

5.4 million deaths a year worldwide 
100 million people died because of tobacco use in the 20th century.
Smoking causes more death and disability than any single disease






> As for mental I have maintained an average of about 80 throughout high school. I have a strong mindset and if I needed to quit I could quit cold turkey. I am not addicted, but am willing to experiment with other drugs and have experimented yet I have no intention on being addicted to any other drug so for marijuana is not a gateway drug. Like many people have said it all depends on the person not the substance.
> 
> On another note 2 of my 4 lucid dreams have been from night's where I smoked weed before bed.



Obviously it's completely up to you to do what you want with your body. 
I have no problem at all with people smoking weed, tobbaco or whatever, I've done them all myself in life at some point.

What is important though, is knowing the genuine risks involved, and not trying to justify something as harmless just to make yourself and others feel better. There are genuine risks involved with smoking cannabis regardless of if we like that fact or not. 

Personally i'd suggest anyone who hasnt smoked weed who is thinking about it, ignores anything people say on a forum, or personal opinons, and go straight to a medical website, with decent factual information. Make your mind up your own mind with facts, not opinions or social pressure.

Just quickly googled and this is a handy, and quite impartial overview:

http://www.rcpsych.ac.uk/mentalhealt.../cannabis.aspx

Personally, I think cannabis should be made legal. People use it as if it were anyway.
Personally, I find it a boring drug, and found the negative effects outwayed the positives, which is why I stopped smoking it years ago... well that and the fact that several people I knew smoked too much and ended up in a mental institution.

----------


## DeathCell

I'm sure these people had underlying mental issues in the first place and no form of escapism can help their situation.

P.S. If one purchases a vaporizer, a lot of the complaints and dangers that arise from the intake of the smoke are gone.

That study you link lost all credibility with... 

7 out of 10 switch to tobacco in an attempt to stay off cannabis.


That is bull and such a drastic switch.

----------


## spaceexplorer

> I'm sure these people had underlying mental issues in the first place and no form of escapism can help their situation.
> 
> P.S. If one purchases a vaporizer, a lot of the complaints and dangers that arise from the intake of the smoke are gone.
> 
> That study you link lost all credibility with... 
> 
> 7 out of 10 switch to tobacco in an attempt to stay off cannabis.
> 
> 
> That is bull and such a drastic switch.



Actually no, 
One was a very very close friend, from a family with no mental health history whatsoever. Completely stable and a very kind caring person. She was one of the most together people I knew by a long shot. 
She met a guy, who smoked a lot of weed, dated him for about a month, 
and it was pretty clear to anyone watching from the outside, that her mental health was going slowly downhill in direct relation to how much, and how long she was smoking.

In the end she ended up schitzo, even the doctors said it was down to the weed, as there were no underlying problems. Hell, even 10 years later (and luckily recovered, although it did screw up 6 years of her life) she swears that the weed was the only factor.

Considering nothing else in her lifestyle changed, seems pretty clear what happened. Certainly wasnt escapism for her, she was one of the happiest people I knew. She just started smoking weed, because her new boyfriend was into it.

I've seen it happen on quite a few occasions actually.
Simple matter is, that different people have different brain chemistry, and what may not effect one person, could easily unbalance someone elses brain chemistry to a dangerous level. Same way that lots of people drink, but some people are more prone to alcholism than others, not due to their personality, but they just had bad luck with the genetic lottery for brain chemistry that meant that they were more prone to the dangers than others.

----------


## DeathCell

You can say that all you won't, their was still something else wrong with her..  It's as if you really know this girl, when  you barely know yourself.

You act as if you were her guardian... to know so much about her medical files... Realize people don't tell you everything.

It doesn't take 6 years to get over smoking..... Sorry. She obviously had something latent and waiting, probably years of worries and anxiety pent up with the combination of a failing relationship and with a druggie.... So scapegoat the Marijuana for the breakdown, seems normal to me... This is of course all conjecture, since I don't know this girl in the slightest nor have I spent time psychoanalyzing her as you must have yourself?

Seems like a mechanism of defense if she's adamant about Marijuana being the only cause, probably gives her solace at night to have a "reason".(Remember Psychologists/Doctors lie legally to patients in cases like this to create a placebo effect..)

----------


## spaceexplorer

> You can say that all you won't, their was still something else wrong with her..  It's as if you really know this girl, when  you barely know yourself.
> 
> You act as if you were her guardian... to know so much about her medical files... Realize people don't tell you everything.
> 
> It doesn't take 6 years to get over smoking..... Sorry. She obviously had something latent and waiting, probably years of worries and anxiety pent up with the combination of a failing relationship and with a druggie.... So scapegoat the Marijuana for the breakdown, seems normal to me... This is of course all conjecture, since I don't know this girl in the slightest nor have I spent time psychoanalyzing her as you must have yourself?
> 
> Seems like a mechanism of defense if she's adamant about Marijuana being the only cause, probably gives her solace at night to have a "reason".(Remember Psychologists/Doctors lie legally to patients in cases like this to create a placebo effect..)



Well seeing as I've known her my whole life, and having seen her almost every day, and been incredibly close friends.

I interesting you refer to someone who smokes weed as a druggie.

Personally I can't see why you are so convinced that a chemical that alters the chemical makeup of your brain, could not be a key trigger or the main factor in mental illness in some cases... especially considering mental illness is all about brain chemistry being altered.

If someone with a mental illness can be cured through the use of drugs to adjust their brain chemistry, i see absolutely no reason why a person of a healthy mental state cannot have the reverse occur and develop problems through the use of a drug (any powerful mind altering drug for that matter).

Generally with the use of drugs to cure a mental illness, it involves a period of taking the drug until brain chemistry adjusts.
So why would a period of taking a street drug, not eventually adjust the brain chemistry in a negative way?

If you eat fatty foods all day long, it's no suprise when you put on weight the body just adjusts to what is being ingested.
The brain is an organ like any other, feed it something for long enough, and it will react in one way or another.

THC has some pretty powerful effects on brain chemistry...  I don't think it's all that unlikely that in some cases, with certain brains, that it may trigger a sequence of events that leave the brain in an unhealthy state.

Do you really think THC is some kind of miracle drug, with absolutely no side effects? Why are you so convinced? surely there will be some people who's brain chemistry reacts in a different way to your own?

As you know, im certainly not anti-drug. I'd be a hypocrite if i was.
But I do accept that if you play with your brain chemistry you are taking a gamble. I've taken that gamble, and I was lucky.  Others like my friend, wern't so lucky.

I understand that you are a big fan of weed, and im not attacking your opinion or your tastes. I just think it would be a little more realistic if you considered that in some cases THC could be the cause of problems.

It's a bit like peanuts. Most people can eat them with no problem, whilst some people have huge allergic reactions to them.  It's just a matter of body chemistry. THC may well be a similar thing, fine for most people, but some people may have a bad reaction (nothing to do with them or thier past or lifestyles, just bad luck biologically.)  

I certainly don't think that everyone who smokes weed will end up mental.
Far from it. No more than i think everyone who eats peanuts will die, or everyone who has a drink will be an alcholic. 
I do however think that just like peanuts and booze, some people will be unlucky to have a body or mind, that isn't so compatible with the chemicals as everyone elses.

Problem is, none of us know if we're the lucky ones or the unlucky ones.
That's why i think it's a gamble.
The choice you have to make is, are you willing to take that gamble.
And that's up to the person involved.

----------


## DeathCell

> Well seeing as I've known her my whole life, and having seen her almost every day, and been incredibly close friends.



 So not that close. Family members and friends are usually on different levels of devolging information.





> I interesting you refer to someone who smokes weed as a druggie.



That's why I hate the internet, you couldn't catch my sarcasm? (I was putting myself in her shoes, I can hear someone saying oh that "druggie" or something after the relationship ended..





> Personally I can't see why you are so convinced that a chemical that alters the chemical makeup of your brain, could not be a key trigger or the main factor in mental illness in some cases... especially considering mental illness is all about brain chemistry being altered.



 Because after you stop smoking your brain chemistry goes back to normal, if hers didn't their was obviously something else at fault. 





> If someone with a mental illness can be cured through the use of drugs to adjust their brain chemistry, i see absolutely no reason why a person of a healthy mental state cannot have the reverse occur and develop problems through the use of a drug (any powerful mind altering drug for that matter).



 It's just Marijuana, not acid not mushrooms.. The effects don't last that long, if she had a long lasting effect their was obviously something wrong in the first place. It doesn't take 6 years to get over smoking Marijuana for a month, sorry.





> Generally with the use of drugs to cure a mental illness, it involves a period of taking the drug until brain chemistry adjusts.
> So why would a period of taking a street drug, not eventually adjust the brain chemistry in a negative way?



 Cure mental illness with drugs???? Really most people seem to be on a regiment for entire lifespans, everyone knows the best way to cure mental illness is through a combination counseling and maybe a small amount of temporary drugs.. You can't just take any magic pill and have everything go back to normal, that's only part of the game.





> If you eat fatty foods all day long, it's no suprise when you put on weight the body just adjusts to what is being ingested.



 That's because the fatty foods take a long time for the body to process and a lot of it isn't really food....




> The brain is an organ like any other, feed it something for long enough, and it will react in one way or another.



 You don't feed on Marijuana, your brain adjusts accordingly, after you come down from your high you return to normal brain chemistry soon after.. Not 6 years! This is the most unscientific statement I've ever heard, though I'm not that scientific myself.... I know people that have smoked for.... probably longer than you were even a thought in your parents brain.... And their minds are just as sharp as ever, weak minded people shouldn't take hallucinogenics it's as simple as that.





> THC has some pretty powerful effects on brain chemistry...  I don't think it's all that unlikely that in some cases, with certain brains, that it may trigger a sequence of events that leave the brain in an unhealthy state.



 Weak minds that can't take the experience, THC has been having effects on society for longer than we can remember. Their is far more to peoples mental disorders than a month long binge of smoking pot... Sorry.





> Do you really think THC is some kind of miracle drug, with absolutely no side effects?



 No, I'm sure their are side effects. Just not mental disorders as you seem to think.





> Why are you so convinced? surely there will be some people who's brain chemistry reacts in a different way to your own?



 And I'm sure if people react in a non sane manner than they weren't quite sane to begin.. 





> As you know, im certainly not anti-drug. I'd be a hypocrite if i was.
> But I do accept that if you play with your brain chemistry you are taking a gamble. I've taken that gamble, and I was lucky.  Others like my friend, wern't so lucky.



 It's not a gamble, I'm sure they had deep underlying issues.. that they probably ignored until they partook in the Herb, had a "scary trip" , Like I've had on Shrooms and felt oddly strange for a few months... She couldn't pull herself out, she lost to her own shadow... For 10 years... The real culprit isn't the brain chemistry but the actual behavior of the human... Todays world focuses too much on the chemistry and not enough on emotions.. Remember you can effect you brain chemistry through your emotions without the use of any drug or aide, but you can't really effect your emotions through simple brain chemistry, for it would be a charade... 





> I understand that you are a big fan of weed, and im not attacking your opinion or your tastes. I just think it would be a little more realistic if you considered that in some cases THC could be the cause of problems.



 It's not. It can cause lung problems I'm sure, though differing cases say that Marijuana can help prevent cancer.. Sadly testing is limited by it's legality, or lack of legality I should say. I don't believe it causes mental problems, it causes people to think. And if someone is that unhappy with their lives, they could lead to a breakdown.. but it's not the plant but the user that causes these issues they've been ignoring.





> It's a bit like peanuts. Most people can eat them with no problem, whilst some people have huge allergic reactions to them.



 But it's not, I've met someone who was allergic to Marijuana..... They broke out in hives when they smoked... NOW THAT IS AN ALLERGIC REACTION, allergic reactions don't affect your brain...




> It's just a matter of body chemistry. THC may well be a similar thing, fine for most people, but some people may have a bad reaction (nothing to do with them or thier past or lifestyles, just bad luck biologically.)



 No it has everything to do with their life, their mental state.. and nothing to do with their biology, if they were allergic to Marijuana the affects of itchy skin, swollen throat and other normal allergic reactions occur...





> I certainly don't think that everyone who smokes weed will end up mental.
> Far from it. No more than i think everyone who eats peanuts will die, or everyone who has a drink will be an alcholic.



Loosely based connections.





> I do however think that just like peanuts and booze, some people will be unlucky to have a body or mind, that isn't so compatible with the chemicals as everyone elses.



 It has everything to do to with mind and nothing to do with chemicals..





> Problem is, none of us know if we're the lucky ones or the unlucky ones.
> That's why i think it's a gamble.
> The choice you have to make is, are you willing to take that gamble.
> And that's up to the person involved.



The only gamble you are taking is if you have serious mental issues that you have yet to accept...

----------


## spaceexplorer

haha, 

You make me laugh DeathCell.

You're such a weed evangalist, that if someone took a huge toke in front of you and started coughing...  you'd insist it was hay fever, and nothing to do with the weed  :tongue2:

----------


## DeathCell

> haha, 
> 
> You make me laugh DeathCell.
> 
> You're such a weed evangalist, that if someone took a huge toke in front of you and started coughing...  you'd insist it was hay fever, and nothing to do with the weed



No because coughing after smoking actually makes sense...

----------


## spaceexplorer

lighten up dude.
It was a joke.
 :tongue2:

----------


## DeathCell

> lighten up dude.
> It was a joke.



I know, sarcasm online really sucks.

*cough*

If I was any lighter I'd be floating..

----------


## spaceexplorer

> I know, sarcasm online really sucks.
> 
> *cough*
> 
> If I was any lighter I'd be floating..



Yeah it's a bummer that isn't it.
There really needs to be like a generic symbol for sarcasm.

Anyway, i've rambled on enough in this thread.

Those who like getting stoned, have fun with it.
Those who don't,  then enjoy whatever else tickles your fancy.

But lets all live and let live, and have fun doing so.

----------


## Elucive

Exactly. We're all going to die anyways, fuck it  :tongue2:

----------


## DeathCell

We are all born dead and only really live when we die.. 

Cyanide pills only $ 12.95 !

----------


## no-Name

This thread was originally about dreams and pot's effect on them
it's no longer about that, apparently

Go somewhere else to debate.

----------


## DeathCell

> This thread was originally about dreams and pot's effect on them
> it's no longer about that, apparently
> 
> Go somewhere else to debate.



This is what happens when brainwashed government cronies post...

----------


## panta-rei

> This thread was originally about dreams and pot's effect on them
> it's no longer about that, apparently
> 
> Go somewhere else to debate.



No, you!

----------


## Jeff777

*By "BIG BROTHER", I mean me.  And by "YOU", I mean this thread.*

----------


## sunshineDaydream

I was lurking at this thread a little bit before I joined.  I never really thought about pot's effect on my dreaming before.  

The other day I asked a friend who had recently stoped smoking (his girlfriend hates it) if his dreams are any easier to remember.  He said yes, a little but not much.

I got stoned last night (usually smoke once, maybe twice a week) and couldn't remember any dreams.  And I usually have fantastic recall.

----------


## Supernova

I've been smoking more lately, and my recall has dropped quite a bit.

it was around 2 dreams per night, now it's 2 nights per dream  :tongue2: 

I'm cutting back now though, so my recall should return within a few days.

----------


## Michael

9 years toking, everyday. never smoke less than 1/4 ounce in a day.

3-4 nights a week with lucids. usually several lucids in each of those nights.

Sooooo.... everyone is different. if it hurts your recall... don't smoke at night or something... (would be impossible for me)

----------


## dreamingofdreaming

Soooooo I've been inhaling the ganja nearly everyday for the past 5 years and today is my first day of not smoking for at least a few months. No real reason, just want to clear my head and prove to myself (along with many people) that it can be stopped easily. I'm also curious on how it will effect my dreams. But, don't worry I'm a pothead for life, this is only temporary  ::mrgreen:: 

I guess I'll report back in a few...

----------


## Michael

> Soooooo I've been inhaling the ganja nearly everyday for the past 5 years and today is my first day of not smoking for at least a few months. No real reason, just want to clear my head and prove to myself (along with many people) that it can be stopped easily. I'm also curious on how it will effect my dreams. But, don't worry I'm a pothead for life, this is only temporary 
> 
> I guess I'll report back in a few...



Good luck. It can definately be addicting to some people. It's waaay more addicting than cigs to me. Even more addicting than cocaine to ME. Cigs were super easy to quit after years, but pot I cant even go a couple of hours. Well, I could... It's just REALLY hard, and I can never get the motivation to do anything without being high.

----------


## dreamingofdreaming

Wow that's intense man, but thanks  ::D:

----------


## Jeff777

> Soooooo *I've been inhaling the ganja nearly everyday for the past 5 years* and today is my first day of not smoking for at least a few months. No real reason, just want to clear my head and prove to myself (along with many people) that it can be stopped easily. I'm also curious on how it will effect my dreams. *But, don't worry I'm a pothead for life, this is only temporary* 
> 
> I guess I'll report back in a few...



**
You'll be hearing from my lawyer.   :tongue2:

----------


## Ladon

> What do you think when people say smoking pot causes short term memory loss?



I was going to say the same thing. Whenever I smoke pot, my memory is all weird in the days after. I can't remember stuff I normally should... And I don't even use it regularly! Perhaps only 6 times a year, on special occassions and stuff but I'm cutting from those as well :p

So actually... I don't find it weird. Maybe people that are used to smoking pot a lot are used to the bad memory, or don't even know theirs is bad?

----------


## Jeff777

> I was going to say the same thing. Whenever I smoke pot, my memory is all weird in the days after. I can't remember stuff I normally should... And I don't even use it regularly! Perhaps only 6 times a year, on special occassions and stuff but I'm cutting from those as well :p
> 
> So actually... I don't find it weird. Maybe people that are used to smoking pot a lot are used to the bad memory, or don't even know theirs is bad?



I couldn't help but recall that one scene from religulous by Bill Maher when I asked that question.   :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Cannabis, O Cannabis.

Cannabis affects my memory _when I am high,_ but not afterward.  Lack of sleep, anxiety, and frustration also affects my memory.  As far as dream recall, I don't notice a difference. 

As far as a debate... blah blah blah.  If you get angry because someone is against cannabis, then you should just smoke another bowl and chill out.  ::D: 

If you are angry because someone is for it... maybe you should not read threads with titles like, _Any regular pot smokers on here_ LOL

----------


## Megan21

iv smoked pot everynight for quite a long while, i have trouble sleeping otherwise.
so i tried to stop twice to see the results.
first time i couldn't sleep.
seccond time i remebered more dreams than usual butttt they were all weird crazy nightmares.

----------


## Supernova

Heh, I just smoked last night and had a lucid dream, finally acheiving my goal of flying.  I think the key is that I didn't smoke much (I ran out  ::blue:: ).

----------


## stnicka

> Yeah it's a bummer that isn't it.
> There really needs to be like a generic symbol for sarcasm.
> 
> Anyway, i've rambled on enough in this thread.
> 
> Those who like getting stoned, have fun with it.
> Those who don't,  then enjoy whatever else tickles your fancy.
> 
> But lets all live and let live, and have fun doing so.



inspiring words

----------


## Noel

The only time I can recall, not having dream recall what so ever, is a 6-year period where I was mourning the loss of my mother… I was depressed for 6 years, and didn’t realize what was causing it… I wouldn’t allow my self to think about her, because it hurt to much…    

Boy I have smoked a lot of pot in my lifetime… There were two periods in my life where I never came down for a year and a half… But I gave it up back in 1983… 

I have this theory that anybody who is getting high/drunk or what ever; is actually trying to produce a spiritual quality… One of the goals in life is to practice keeping the mind present, because if your mind is in the past, then history will repeat it self; and if it is in the future, then your creating your future instead of letting God control it… This is why Jesus said, “take no thought of tomorrow because tomorrow will take care of it’s self… The pot allows you to keep the mind present... The biggest problem with pot is that it keeps you from growing, but then you have eternity to live on, so what the hell! …If you’re happy smoking, then I say smoke on dude… But if you what to have dream recall I think your going to have to quite…

----------


## stnicka

i havent smoked in like 4 months, except for once but that was the day before my bday and i was in tahoe like right on the lake at a family reunion and my friend gave me like one bowl.
yeah it sux

----------


## Supernova

> The biggest problem with pot is that it keeps you from growing



 ::chuckle::

----------


## RockNRoller123

Umm I don't know about smoking but I had a brownie at school on Friday and I came right home after school and had all kinds of crazy ass dreams. Not sure if it was the brownie though.

----------


## Supernova

> but I had a brownie at school



and again  ::chuckle::

----------


## RockNRoller123

Haha what? School is boring.  :tongue2:

----------


## Supernova

No, I think that's fuckin awesome.  I also wish I could get away with it, but all of my teachers would know because they teach in my town in which every other high school student smokes pot  ::lol::

----------


## stnicka

4 MONTHS NO SMOKING
it hurts a little

----------


## C-Fonz

I smoked some amazing stuff just last night and woke up without any recall of a dream, it was still early and i had to sleep in my sisters room to keep the cat company.  So i left and went back to my room and slept for another 1.5 hours and had the longest dream I have ever been able to recall, i wrote it down on about 1 and a half pages of a staples notebook :]

----------


## stnicka

> I smoked some amazing stuff just last night and woke up without any recall of a dream, it was still early and i had to sleep in my sisters room to keep the cat company.  So i left and went back to my room and slept for another 1.5 hours and had the longest dream I have ever been able to recall, i wrote it down on about 1 and a half pages of a staples notebook :]



write dat shit in hur

----------


## Michael

> 4 MONTHS NO SMOKING
> it hurts a little



How'd you do it? I'm almost at 20 minutes w/o smoking and already fiending for another blunt.

----------


## Vranna

For the past 6 years I've been smoking pot on a daily basis. And once a year I don't smoke for a month just to prove myself that I'm not addicted. I don't notice any change in dream recall. My dreams always are very vivid. Well, most of the time they are. When I'm really tired I won't dream at all, or I won't recall. But to be honest, I wouldn't smoke weed if it was illegal like it is for most of you guys. I'm a bit of a pussy who doesn't like to get into trouble  :Oops:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Fuck yes! i am hhigh on da kine beyotch

----------


## DeathCell

> For the past 6 years I've been smoking pot on a daily basis. And once a year I don't smoke for a month just to prove myself that I'm not addicted. I don't notice any change in dream recall. My dreams always are very vivid. Well, most of the time they are. When I'm really tired I won't dream at all, or I won't recall. But to be honest, I wouldn't smoke weed if it was illegal like it is for most of you guys. I'm a bit of a pussy who doesn't like to get into trouble



First weed, than certain foods, than reading books, leaving the house after 5.... Fuck any system that tells us what to do, the role of government and laws should be protecting our rights not taking them away.

----------


## stnicka

gonna do LSD at some point in next 3 weeks
FUCKIN EXCITED YES YES YES

----------


## no-Name

This thread isn't for the glorification or aggressive discussion of drugs. It's about their affect on dreams, and recalling them. 

I don't want to lock this thread.

----------


## stnicka

> This thread isn't for the glorification or aggressive discussion of drugs. It's about their affect on dreams, and recalling them. 
> 
> I don't want to lock this thread.



hey drugs are dreams sometimes and i thought this was a unoppressed forum
dont be a dick

----------


## no-Name

> hey drugs are dreams sometimes and i thought this was a unoppressed forum
> dont be a dick



We're not oppressing anyone. It's the rules.
Many of the drugs discussed on this forum are _not_ legal. We would like to keep information about these substances as close to dreaming as possible. 

If you or anyone else has questions or comments, or would like to continue discussing our policies on the matter, feel free to PM me. 
Please stay on-topic. 

Cheers,(had to :P)
~n-N

----------


## stnicka

> We're not oppressing anyone. It's the rules.
> Many of the drugs discussed on this forum are _not_ legal. We would like to keep information about these substances as close to dreaming as possible. 
> 
> If you or anyone else has questions or comments, or would like to continue discussing our policies on the matter, feel free to PM me. 
> Please stay on-topic. 
> 
> Cheers,(had to )
> ~n-N



idk im just sayin because a very small percentage of ppl that are interested in dreams dont do drugs

----------


## Snowy Egypt

> idk im just sayin *because a very small percentage of ppl that are interested in dreams dont do drugs*



Link?

----------


## Naiya

> idk im just sayin because a very small percentage of ppl that are interested in dreams dont do drugs



I call bullshit. I am less interested in drinking and drugs *because* I lucid dream. Compared to some of the incredible highs I've had in lucid, getting drunk or high is like going on the kiddy rides after piloting a jet. I just go, "oh, whee this is kinda neat." So I don't really understand why people think it's so awesome.

And I second not endorsing the use of drugs here. We also have a lot of underage members so please set a good example for them.

----------


## stnicka

> I call bullshit. I am less interested in drinking and drugs *because* I lucid dream. Compared to some of the incredible highs I've had in lucid, getting drunk or high is like going on the kiddy rides after piloting a jet. I just go, "oh, whee this is kinda neat." So I don't really understand why people think it's so awesome.
> 
> And I second not endorsing the use of drugs here. We also have a lot of underage members so please set a good example for them.



im guessing over 85% of the members under 18 do drugs 
i know because i am, and if you havent noticed most of the drug threads are talking about how these drugs affect dreams
just cause you think your to high and mighty to drink or do drugs doesnt mean you have to bitch about ppl that do

----------


## dostoevskyblue

sorry dude,chronic pot smoker 6 years, quitting once a month,to prove your not an addict, pretty lame attempt to measure your addiction,try 6months or a year and see if u relapse

----------


## Naiya

> im guessing over 85% of the members under 18 do drugs 
> i know because i am, and if you havent noticed most of the drug threads are talking about how these drugs affect dreams
> just cause you think your to high and mighty to drink or do drugs doesnt mean you have to bitch about ppl that do



Did you know that 80% of statistics are made up on the spot? When you make up facts, you should expect to be called out on it. When people do so, it's not an attack on you personally. 

If you want to take drugs that's your business. Just set a good example for the young people here and don't endorse it or praise it on the forums. And as you said, keep it on topic so it's about its effects on dreaming. That's all.

----------


## stnicka

> Did you know that 80% of statistics are made up on the spot? When you make up facts, you should expect to be called out on it. When people do so, it's not an attack on you personally. 
> 
> If you want to take drugs that's your business. Just set a good example for the young people here and don't endorse it or praise it on the forums. And as you said, keep it on topic so it's about its effects on dreaming. That's all.



actually only 46% are get it right
you aint calling out shit i said im guessing over 85%
and lets face it, it doesnt matter if we endorse or praise THEY WILL DO WHAT THEY WANT
if you read above you would know that i havent smoked in 4 months and dont plan on smoking, thats an example of it

----------


## JamesLD

Yeah I used to smoke pot everyday until I realized it caused me to have horrible dream recall. So I had to make a decision, continue spending money on pot and getting high all the time, or become a master lucid dreamer so I could do litterally whatever I want in my dreams. I chose lucid dreaming. It's saved me hundreds of dollars and I have had some amazing experiences being lucid have been way better than any high I've gotten from weed.

----------


## stnicka

> Yeah I used to smoke pot everyday until I realized it caused me to have horrible dream recall. So I had to make a decision, continue spending money on pot and getting high all the time, or become a master lucid dreamer so I could do litterally whatever I want in my dreams. I chose lucid dreaming. It's saved me hundreds of dollars and I have had some amazing experiences being lucid have been way better than any high I've gotten from weed.



weeds a rich mans drug

----------


## dostoevskyblue

weeds a rich man drug-lol ,only if your a chronic smoker or buying it in prison

----------


## Vranna

> sorry dude,chronic pot smoker 6 years, quitting once a month,to prove your not an addict, pretty lame attempt to measure your addiction,try 6months or a year and see if u relapse



Hope you're not talking about me... cause if you are, you should get some reading lessons.





> weeds a rich mans drug



Depends on where you live.

But I do agree that people shouldn't be advertising drugs of any kind. But talking about experiences should be OK I guess.

----------


## stnicka

think about it whats the most expensive drug for the least high, its weed
i love it but thats just what it is

----------


## dostoevskyblue

sorry vranna being a chronic pot smoker for six years is... completely harmless, in no way effects memory loss,lifestyle,ect

----------


## panta-rei

Yea man. Weed weed weed. Money money money. No you're wrong. NO YOU!

Damn, you guys... This thread isn't about how much weed is, or how addicted you guys are.

Bitches, close this.

----------


## no-Name

> Yea man. Weed weed weed. Money money money. No you're wrong. NO YOU!
> 
> Damn, you guys... This thread isn't about how much weed is, or how addicted you guys are.
> 
> Bitches, close this.



Back seat modding is _always_ a good idea.

Nevermind. 

Locked~

PM me with concerns/comments/etc.

----------

